
The next outbreak? We’re not ready (2015) [video] - benbieler
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Af6b_wyiwI
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22575745](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22575745)

